# 2001 Nissan Pathfinder In Dash CD Changer



## Enxss (Oct 3, 2009)

I am trying to add the optional Bose/Clarion 6-CD in dash CD changer (CE018 / PN-2302N / 28184-3W400) to my 2001 Nissan Pathfinder. The vehicle is currently equipped with a Bose/Clarion am/fm/cassette head unit (CK188 / PN-1710N / 28115-3H000). However, when I went to install the changer I discovered that there is a small cable that runs between the two units that I do not have. Would anyone know the Nissan part number for this small cable? Be able to suggest some other source where one can be obtained? Or perhaps even have one available?

Here are a few pictures of the components I am working with.


----------

